
Recursive Functions of Symbolic Expressions and Their Computation (1960) - DennisCooper
http://www-formal.stanford.edu/jmc/recursive/recursive.html
======
Turing_Machine
Since McCarthy passed, I've often wondered if a draft of Part II (which AFAIK
was never published) might exist somewhere among his papers. If so, I hope his
academic heirs find it and release it, if only for the historic value.

------
ackalker
It's so amazing, it was probably made with secret alien technology!

------
typpytyper
Impressive work by this fellow John McCarthy. I can't seem to find his github
page though.

~~~
Canterrain1
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_McCarthy_(computer_scient...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_McCarthy_\(computer_scientist\))

he died in 2011 with 84

~~~
fennecfoxen
vouched for this dead link (even if it looks like it missed the joke it's more
useful than the joke was)

